# dust collection @lathe



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi all,
I've pretty much got it figured out with the exception of when sanding inside one of my bowls. The only thing I can think that'll do it is to have a 2" or so hose close to inside the bowl. The problem is holding it there and I'm thinking a flex "neck" like on a light with a magnet holding it to the lathe.
The real question is - has anybody got this figured out ? and what did you use ?

Thanks in advance

Dick


----------



## Keebler1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Lazyman 3d printed something for his drill press that might work. Shoot him a PM


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Sorry I can't help Dick, I've very little experience with turning, but you might try YouTube, I've found plenty of answers to my questions there.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

I attached a hood similar to this to my banjo using a car exhaust U-bolt. It stays attached regardless of what I am turning. It works great for sanding.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Record Power DX100E Modular Hose for Woodturning is one sold in England. Have used a similar one bought from one of the woodworking stores years ago. These had scoops, nozzles and such for the ends. Have one on my midi lathe to collect dust when sanding. 2 1/2 inch. Also a very small diameter one on a scroll saw as a dust blower. 
Maybe you could find it.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The thing Keebler mentioned that I 3D printed may be a little too small for the lathe, especially since it is for a shopvac sized hose, but it could probably be upsized. I mostly use for my router table and drill press when I am drilling a bunch of holes at a time. I've never tried it on the lathe, even for sanding, because I don't want the shop vac screaming the whole time. Here is a pic.










If you have a printer, it only costs a few bucks worth of filament to print so much cheaper than the Record one or the Loc-line ones. Heck for the price of those, you can almost pay for an inexpensive 3D printer. In fact, shop vac fittings are one the best uses I have found for my 3D printer.

My (non)solution for dust collection on the lathe is to point a fan at high speed so that it blows all of the fine sanding dust and most (some anyway) of the chips over to one corner instead of spreading it evenly over the entire shop. Doesn't really fix the problem but makes the clean up a little easier and the worst of the fine dust from coming right into my face. One of these days, I am going to hang a shower curtain or maybe a patio roller shade to hopefully box in the worst of the chips.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/132281

Don't know if this will help you out Dick but it works great for all my lathe sanding needs-PLUS


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

For sanding dust I use the 2-1/2" anti-static Loc-Line Nathan linked, and have both the round and rectangular nozzles. It works alright, I have some Rockler "wall clips for 4 dust collector hose to the back of my lathe stands which holds the "4" to 2.5 adapter, so I can use the Loc-Line to flex it to where I need it. It works fairly well.

I have never tried it myself, but Rockler has their FlexForm hose might be able to be adapted


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I went the same route double D went, but used an 8" PVC pipe. Just being anywhere near the work solves all the sanding dust problems.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Speaking of Rockler. They have this:










And here is a fixed link that Mos had.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

alright - This place is the best 
Thanks all for your help - I'm pretty sure the answers are in the several different suggestions. 
Dave - you articulated collection is part of my answer and I found this https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-lathe-dust-collection-system but backordered til April 30 so I looked atround and found it at Northern Tool for $55 with free shipping and in stock.
My problem is still collecting the dust INSIDE of my bowls and lamp shades while sanding and the above apparatus will allow me to get a 2 1/2" https://www.rockler.com/2-1-2-flexform-dust-collection-hose inside while sanding
Nathan, your 'print out' is exactly the style I need but in a little bigger size and the hose above should do it.
so maybe in a week or so I can get my sanding problems solved but in the meantime I'll work on lighting for my resin box


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nathan, your link came in while I was typeing - great minds think alike and it's already ordered. I just have to get the flex hose now -


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The Loc-line style print was actually something that I downloaded from Thingiverse. It was for a Euro-metric (75mm) sized hose and I shrunk it to fit a 2-1/2" shopvac hose. The same guy (Marius Hornberger) has a 100mm sized version as well. It would not be too hard to make an adapter to go from 100mm to 4" hose.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nathan, pretty sure I'm going to HAVE to be satisfied with a 2 1/2" hose stuck inside the bowl/shade to collect dust. Most of the shades are about 8" across and 8" or so deep so I really don't have room for a 'scoop' as well as my hand when I'm sanding


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Mine is more of a large solution like Kelly's but it works pretty well for just about anything when turning or sanding.

For my CometII midi lathe this fits from the headstock basically out to the tailstock. It has a little flip down part if I'm working on something small or trying to keep the dust down a little more. Doesn't get all the chips, but its pretty effective on dust and small stuff. Helps promote a steady airflow across the piece to keep dust local.

I have my lathe next to my workbench so this sits on the bench, but could be mounted on anything really.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah Mike, that's a heck of a catcher. I know I'll have to modify the Rockler but I have a few ideas


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Speaking of DUST 
I recently converted my Grizzly dc to an Oneida cyclone with a Wynn $200 filter and I put the wynn clear bag under the filter and always had a cyclonic effect in the plastic bag. I thought something was wrong but eveidently not.
Just moments ago I decided to empty the plastic bag and the barrel under the cyclone. While I had the bag off I decided to take the filter off and have a look see. HOLY CRAP - the filter sides were nearly solid with dust. I took it outside and beat and bounced and got 3 full dust pans of micro dust. Then I blew the filter out with air and got more. 
I am just beside myself after seeing the result of a few hundred dollar investment - 
I want to thank everybody here that helped with advise when I was putting my DC system in


----------

